# Question about pectic enzyme



## Sammyk (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a bottle of Crosby and Baker. The label says 1/4 teaspoon per 5 gallons. The recipe I am using calls for 1 teaspoon per gallon. 

Are there different brands of pectic enzyme? Which one do I do?


----------



## Julie (Mar 4, 2012)

follow the recipe, what is written on the bottle is the least you would add but some fruits need a little more than others so I would assume that the maker of the recipe knows you need that amount.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 4, 2012)

I use that brand. Add 3-4 drops per gallon. I add 21 drops for a 6 gallon bucket. 

I only know of one type.


----------



## SBWs (Mar 4, 2012)

There are two different kinds of pectic enzyme one liquid and another powdered. That is why you should always follow the directions on the container to figure out how much to use. 1/4 tsp of liquid pectic enzyme does not equal 1/4 tsp of powdered pectic enzyme. Check http://www.ehow.com/how_8697377_substitute-powdered-liquid-pectic-pectin.html to figure out how to convert.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 4, 2012)

Dang the bottle is only 1/4 oz. I added a couple of drops for 2 gallons.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 4, 2012)

Since I am using Welch's frozen concentrates, I wonder if pectic enzyme is even needed?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes use it. One bottle will handle about 25 six gallon batches. Keep it refrigerated.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 4, 2012)

I have had it since last fall and it says nothing about refrigeration on the bottl


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 4, 2012)

Keep it in the refer. As mine gets to 9 months old I'll start adding a few drops from a new bottle and a few less from old one. Just in case. I keep it with my extra yeasts.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Steve. I put it in the fridge with my yeast.


----------



## Luc (Mar 5, 2012)

You can not overdoo pectic enzyme (unless you add a kilo to a bottle or so) so a few drops more will n ot effect the process.

I always use more as prescribed because that will speed up the process a bit.

Enzymes do their job at some cells and then move on to the next cells and so on untill there is nothing left to do the job 'they were programmed' for on.
So then they just stop working. 
As they are mostly flavorless, odorless and colorless they will not do any harm to your wine.

Luc.


----------



## Arne (Mar 5, 2012)

If you have the liquid, make sure you keep it where mice won't get to it. We wound up with a total of 5 mice this winter. At least one of them decided he liked wine chemicals. Liquid pectic, they left the powder alone, they chewed thru all the bottles of sorbate, (I had a full one and part of another) and they got some of the yeast nutrient too. They ate thru the plastic caps to get to this stuff. Hopefully the new cat will earn his keep this year and keep this problem down. Arne.


----------



## MartyNMaine (May 26, 2012)

Does powdered pectic enzyme go bad or expire? I need some for my recipe and found some in an old box of supplies and it says "2007" on it. Do I need to buy more or can I use this? Thanks!


----------

